# 2010/11 NS Board Binding Combo



## Milo303

Never Summer Industries | Facebook

There's how you can get in on the contest


----------



## B.Gilly

Nice set up there. To go with his theme here is what I rode for most of this last season.









It is gone now but getting a new Heritage next year. But this was my 2009/10 Heritage-R with Flux Titans Bindings(Mixed a black and red pair of Titans).


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

not the best pic since it was taken on my phone but good enough to get the idea.


----------



## Milo303

What kind of riding do you like Gilly, and what'd you think of the Titans?

I'm pondering getting that setup in a 2011 version


----------



## ghostovan

*NS Evo 08/09 + Sierra Contact SL*

I'm in love with it.. best design ever. +neon green base is crazy sick!









PS Gonna get 2011 Heritage or SL ASAP..but right after figuring out: What to get?!


----------



## jimster716

Vman said:


> Hey NS fans! Check out the owner of Never Summer, Tracey Canaday's new 2010/11 SL with next years Flux RK30 bindings!!! We want to see your set up featuring a Never Summer deck. If it's steezy, dirty, rad, or just plain kills it we want to see! All entries will be judged by our expert interns and the winner will get hooked up with a Never Summer Swag Pack featuring T-shirt, hoodie, and a sticker pack. They contest goes until June 19th so get those photos in!


I would gladly post a pic of my 2010/2011 NS deck...if I could actually get my hands on one. :dunno:


----------



## Milo303

That's not what the contest is implying Jim, in case you were under that impression.

They just want to see your NS setups


----------



## jimster716

Milo303 said:


> That's not what the contest is implying Jim, in case you were under that impression.
> 
> They just want to see your NS setups


Thanks, I can read.


----------



## Milo303

Har har har


----------



## The Chairman

Hey guys and girls! It doesn't have to be a new deck. It can be any year. We love to see the older decks, a sweet setup is a sweet setup!


----------



## The Chairman

B.Gilly said:


> Nice set up there. To go with his theme here is what I rode for most of this last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is gone now but getting a new Heritage next year. But this was my 2009/10 Heritage-R with Flux Titans Bindings(Mixed a black and red pair of Titans).


Damn B.Gilly That is so sick. Flux should put your Titan mix into their line. The black highbacks look way better than the all red. Really gives it some good contrast. They will look great on our new Carbonium Heritage too. Nicely done!


----------



## The Chairman

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> not the best pic since it was taken on my phone but good enough to get the idea.


Sweet set up, with the Salomon SPX Pro's! I had the Caliber's and regret getting rid of them. Light, simple, durable and not so bulky.


----------



## jimster716

Ok, I'll bite.

Sitting on my bed at a Salt Lake City hotel before a day at Snowbird. Took this pic to show on the patio forum how NS takes an extra step in adding a bevel to the topsheet edges to minimize gashes and dings.


----------



## The Chairman

ghostovan said:


> I'm in love with it.. best design ever. +neon green base is crazy sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Gonna get 2011 Heritage or SL ASAP..but right after figuring out: What to get?!


Hard to beat neon green/black bindings on an NS ghostavan! Heard good things about the Union's too. I know our sales manager loves em. We did feel that was one of our best Evo graphics ever and it inspired us to use a bunch of our longtime artist Sam Turners characters on the 2010/11 Evo. 

PS Send me a pm with your address if you want some info to help with this critical decision...


----------



## The Chairman

jimster716 said:


> Ok, I'll bite.
> 
> Sitting on my bed at a Salt Lake City hotel before a day at Snowbird. Took this pic to show on the patio forum how NS takes an extra step in adding a bevel to the topsheet edges to minimize gashes and dings.


Ahhh....The Bird! Like how the cross hatch pattern on the Formulas goes with the SL. By the way that bevel on the topsheet is done by hand with a razor blade. Nice eye to our attention to detail, they'll even do it after tuning a repair to really clean up the board.


----------



## jimster716

Vman said:


> Ahhh....The Bird! Like how the cross hatch pattern on the Formulas goes with the SL. By the way that bevel on the topsheet is done by hand with a razor blade. Nice eye to our attention to detail, they'll even do it after tuning a repair to really clean up the board.


Wow, didn't know the beveling is done by hand...that's craftsmanship. Yeah, someone on the Sierra forum made a suggestion to do that to other boards and I was thinking, "mine comes from the factory like that" which goes to show how much thought and detail goes into NS decks.


----------



## cav0011

I can't wait to get my hands on the 2011 Revolver. Ill post my setup on here as soon as I get my hands on one. Waiting sucks btw.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Vman said:


> Hard to beat neon green/black bindings on an NS ghostavan! Heard good things about the Union's too. I know our sales manager loves em. We did feel that was one of our best Evo graphics ever and it inspired us to use a bunch of our longtime artist Sam Turners characters on the 2010/11 Evo.
> 
> PS Send me a pm with your address if you want some info to help with this critical decision...


yea that was the first evo i rode and i loved those graphics. i was pretty sad when i blew the edge out of it. luckily im aasi certified and buying a new one doesnt break the bank. blew the edge out of the purple on i posted so looks like im getting a new evo for the 10/11 season as well!


----------



## The Chairman

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yea that was the first evo i rode and i loved those graphics. i was pretty sad when i blew the edge out of it. luckily im aasi certified and buying a new one doesnt break the bank. blew the edge out of the purple on i posted so looks like im getting a new evo for the 10/11 season as well!


Let me know what you think of the new graphic. On the blown edges, depending on how bad or if the core is broke we can see if it is repairable. Having our on factory and access to all the materials we can go beyond most shops and do the repair at a nominal charge. We have a nationally renowned tech who does hundreds of repairs a year. That's just another advantage of buying a NS. Let me know if you want to send it in.


----------



## 916boarder

Vman said:


> Let me know what you think of the new graphic.


Where can we see the 2010/2011 lineup?


----------



## Milo303

916boarder said:


> Where can we see the 2010/2011 lineup?



:+: ???? :+: ???? - Neversummer


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Vman said:


> Let me know what you think of the new graphic. On the blown edges, depending on how bad or if the core is broke we can see if it is repairable. Having our on factory and access to all the materials we can go beyond most shops and do the repair at a nominal charge. We have a nationally renowned tech who does hundreds of repairs a year. That's just another advantage of buying a NS. Let me know if you want to send it in.


i think the new grapchis are sick, i prob wouldve gotten a new one anyway even if i didnt blow the edge out. i saw a couple when i was riding in nationals at copper this year. as for the edge i dont think there much that can be done. i sent the first one i had in but the edge damage was right in the middle of my toe edge so all the pressure from bending the board went right to that spot and while the repair they did was amazing it didnt last more then 2 days. thanks for the offer though i appreciate it.


----------



## 916boarder

The graphics on the Evo looks sick. Dont know about the base colors though. When will we be able to buy them?


----------



## The Chairman

916boarder said:


> Where can we see the 2010/2011 lineup?


I'm getting images of the whole line including base graphics and will post soon!


----------



## buggravy

Hopefully this contest isn't based on creative photo taking.


----------



## The Chairman

916boarder said:


> The graphics on the Evo looks sick. Dont know about the base colors though. When will we be able to buy them?


Thanks. Yeah, the neon pink/green is super bold. I like the green with the pink oversized eagle flip die-cut. Not so over the top with the pink. What base colors would you like to see from us? This base will glow off the snow and stand out like no other NS base before. They'll be on dealers racks in August.


----------



## The Chairman

buggravy said:


> Hopefully this contest isn't based on creative photo taking.


No, it is not. That's an idea though. We could base it on backdrops like a model shoot. Maybe later? Anyway, we're just stoked to see your babies! You have the same set up as I do on my F1, Targas! I love that combo.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## 916boarder

Vman said:


> Thanks. Yeah, the neon pink/green is super bold. I like the green with the pink oversized eagle flip die-cut. Not so over the top with the pink. What base colors would you like to see from us? This base will glow off the snow and stand out like no other NS base before. They'll be on dealers racks in August.



Is the base on the Evo Pink/Green? In the link posted above, it's Purple/Pink. Just a little too much purple I think. But that won't stop me from getting one.  I just wish it came in a 145. But that's my fault for being small.


----------



## cav0011

916boarder said:


> Is the base on the Evo Pink/Green? In the link posted above, it's Purple/Pink. Just a little too much purple I think. But that won't stop me from getting one.  I just wish it came in a 145. But that's my fault for being small.



Don't worry you will grow in to it :cheeky4:


----------



## 916boarder

cav0011 said:


> Don't worry you will grow in to it :cheeky4:


I want a 145 cause it would be better for me in the park. I'll start eating sticks of butter for breakfast and ice cream for dinner.


----------



## The Chairman

916boarder said:


> Is the base on the Evo Pink/Green? In the link posted above, it's Purple/Pink. Just a little too much purple I think. But that won't stop me from getting one.  I just wish it came in a 145. But that's my fault for being small.


Production will be Pink/Green and flip of those colors. We put the Purple/Pink in our dealer catalog and showed both, but decided to go with the green. Had to keep our "glow off the snow" green on the Evo. Right..... I'm getting images of the bases ready and will post soon. We are missing that size between 142 and 148. I'll mention it. I have sized down in our RC boards 3 cm, would the 142 be too small?


----------



## 916boarder

Vman said:


> Production will be Pink/Green and flip of those colors. We put the Purple/Pink in our dealer catalog and showed both, but decided to go with the green. Had to keep our "glow off the snow" green on the Evo. Right..... I'm getting images of the bases ready and will post soon. We are missing that size between 142 and 148. I'll mention it. I have sized down in our RC boards 3 cm, would the 142 be too small?


I think the base being green makes it much better. Can't wait until I can get my hands on one. Looking forward to the pictures. 142 would be a bit small, but the 148 should be fine.


----------



## BoulderEagle

Hey Vince, 
Here's the pic I promised you.


----------



## The Chairman

BoulderEagle said:


> Hey Vince,
> Here's the pic I promised you.


WOW! I'm speechless on this one.


----------



## Milo303

Wow... Good luck on topping Bouldereagle on that one

Great match


----------



## Muki

That is a sick board, BouldarEagle


----------



## jeri534

Oh I wish I got a picture of this instead of a screen cap from my video 

NS SL-R w/ Burton Cartels








[/IMG]


----------



## kingkoajmr

BoulderEagle said:


> Hey Vince,
> Here's the pic I promised you.


I've got the exact same setup, without the NS sticker.


----------



## The Chairman

jeri534 said:


> Oh I wish I got a picture of this instead of a screen cap from my video
> 
> NS SL-R w/ Burton Cartels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Nice shot! Pow wheelie out of the toe side slasher. The RC is awesome for that, huh? Looked like a great day. Where were you, Steamboat?


----------



## The Chairman

kingkoajmr said:


> I've got the exact same setup, without the NS sticker.


Nice. I would like to try out the Ride binders. That thin grippy toe strap looks really nice, super contoured. I bet you get a lot of torsional control and power too. Popular combo around here as well. That sticker placement is perfect, lines up with a looks like it's part of the graphic.


----------



## jeri534

Vman said:


> Nice shot! Pow wheelie out of the toe side slasher. The RC is awesome for that, huh? Looked like a great day. Where were you, Steamboat?


That was Whitefish, MT


----------



## The Chairman

Hello shred heads! Even though I'm not eligible to win the contest, I wanted to share with you my Never Summer Custom Summit Split Board aka "My Precious" (TOP). Mounted atop this beautiful board are the new Voile Light Rail bindings. Also featured below is my Carbonium Heritage "Colorado Slayer"(BOTTOM)setup with Flux Feedback bindings! Notice on the Summit how seamless the inside edges are! Also take a look at the modern tech finished texture that the Carbonium top sheet gives off on the Heritage. So fresh, so clean!


----------



## Milo303

Witnessing the future of top sheets right here


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm gonna have to get off my lazy ass and go take some pictures of my setups before this thing wraps up. I have toyed with the idea of splitting my Heritage, but I don't think I have the heart to do it.


----------



## arsenic0

Milo303 said:


> Witnessing the future of top sheets right here


Quite possibly. I honestly dont know why nobodies really done that look before...the carbon fiber looks amazing in person no picture can do it justice.


----------



## arsenic0

My 09 SL-R(09 Burton Cartels) on the last night of the season(winter atleast!) larger version of my sig


----------



## Milo303

arsenic0 said:


> Quite possibly. I honestly dont know why nobodies really done that look before...the carbon fiber looks amazing in person no picture can do it justice.


Someones gotta take the first step and I'm glad NS is doing it

Kinda dislike like their marketing technic for it though. However I know why they're doing it..... It's the same marketing plan as R/C tech.

2012 will almost certainly have all boards with the new topsheets, I'm guessing.


----------



## Jay29

The only pic I have with the bindings


----------



## The Chairman

Jay29 said:


> The only pic I have with the bindings


Nice Quiver Jay29, We'll excuse that other board being in there since it's your only pic. I like your Evo, reminds me of that Monster Energy KX450 I dream of owning.

Also love your Buy American signature, as a guy from near Detroit you know the importance of it more than anyone.


----------



## Jay29

Thanks Vman!

I'll be looking at the SL in the fall.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Staying warm on the liftride, on the iciest (and foggy) day this past season.









Like Jay, don't mind the Bataleon in the pic  I need to take a new one, since I replaced the EvoR with a Heritage-R, the Rome 390's with Flux Super Titans, and the Ride NRC's with Flux Feedbacks.


----------



## linvillegorge

Triple8Sol said:


> Flux Super Targas


say what???


----------



## The Chairman

Triple8Sol said:


> Staying warm on the liftride, on the iciest (and foggy) day this past season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Jay, don't mind the Bataleon in the pic  I need to take a new one, since I replaced the EvoR with a Heritage-R, the Rome 390's with Flux Super Titans, and the Ride NRC's with Flux Feedbacks.


No problem on the Bataleon. It's looks like a really clean, good setup. What they do is truly unique and the boards ride well. Your SL looks really tight with the Targa's, but sounds like your liking Flux a lot. I love my Feedback's. I want to see your Heritage with the Super Titans.


----------



## The Chairman

P.S. Our art director loved the flask on the liftride pic. He's from Seattle too and has experienced those days.


----------



## The Chairman

arsenic0 said:


> My 09 SL-R(09 Burton Cartels) on the last night of the season(winter atleast!) larger version of my sig


Nice last night of the season, looks like you get mountains of snow in your neck of the woods arsenic0. Really shows the "glow off the snow" base. I love our screaming eagle die. Just saw that template by our die-cut punch( aka the cookie cutter). We keep all the ones we no longer use, come to Denver and I'll show you them.


----------



## cav0011

Just arrived today :cheeky4:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Forgot to mention I've got a 2011 Heritage on order  Can't f'n wait!!!


----------



## hvalley76

Not the best picture but its an '08 SL with Nidecker Carbon 900's


----------



## The Chairman

cav0011 said:


> Just arrived today :cheeky4:


Hellz Yeah cav0011! Looks awesome on our 2011 Revolver.


----------



## The Chairman

hvalley76 said:


> Not the best picture but its an '08 SL with Nidecker Carbon 900's


I bet the carbon highbacks look sweet with your SL. I had a Heritage with Nidecker Pro 800's and I really liked the super comfy ankle strap, good toe strap and held up unbelievably well. Gave them to a friend who used them competing on Northface masters.

Thanks for the support and contributing.


----------



## The Chairman

Triple8Sol said:


> Forgot to mention I've got a 2011 Heritage on order  Can't f'n wait!!!


Your going to love it. The first one we had I kept trying to hide it for the weekends so no one else could ride it but me. I almost didn't want to ride any of my other boards.


----------



## Milo303

Vman said:


> Your going to love it. The first one we had I kept trying to hide it for the weekends so no one else could ride it but me. I almost didn't want to ride any of my other boards.


Ever since I rode it, I've been dying to get back on it..... I will be ordering one as well. Full on review will follow soon after ( =


----------



## The Chairman

Milo303 said:


> Ever since I rode it, I've been dying to get back on it..... I will be ordering one as well. Full on review will follow soon after ( =


I hear you. I can't wait to carve some trenches on it early season. Look forward to seeing your review, thanks for doing one.


----------



## little devil

Put my own little floral twist on it...


----------



## bravo_castle

My turn -


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

bravo_castle said:


> My turn -
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## The Chairman

little devil said:


> Put my own little floral twist on it...


Why you little devil. Those binders literally glow off the board! 

Bonus points for your floral arrangement.


----------



## The Chairman

bravo_castle said:


> My turn -
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520


Holy shit bravo_castle, your quiver rivals what anyone has here!

Your pics have me drooling like big baby Davis in game 4 of the NBA Finals. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghostovan

bravo_castle said:


> My turn -
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520


So rad! Man you've got a great quiver and background makes it shine!:thumbsup:


----------



## bravo_castle

Thanks for the complements guys. 

Hey Vman, 
Nice splitboard !! 
Are those the Voile light rail binding? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## buggravy

buggravy said:


> Hopefully this contest isn't based on creative photo taking.


Picked up a new addition this week. This board amazingly sat in my local shop all season without getting picked up. I went by, halfway hoping it wouldn't be there. Once I saw it, and the shop guy told me they were a week or so away from packing up this season's gear for Ski Dazzle, I knew what I had to do, so I saved this guy from the goon show so it could fulfill its true destiny. I'm just that kind of guy. It had a couple small scratches (smudges really) on the topsheet from hanging out on a rack all season, so they cut me a little slack on the price. Fucking score. It's a 153.


----------



## The Chairman

bravo_castle said:


> Thanks for the complements guys.
> 
> Hey Vman,
> Nice splitboard !!
> Are those the Voile light rail binding? If so, how do you like them?


Thanks
They are. I got em in January and have to say I like them a lot. Originally wanted to get the Sparks but they were sold out. The ankle strap is as comfortable as any of my conventional binding. The torsional leverage and edge to edge response that you get with the cnc machined aluminum rails/ base plate is amazing. Super light at just 4 pounds for the set and the cnc rails slide effortlessly onto the pucks. Durability so far hasn't been an issue, I have yet to break any part with 20 days on them. The only thing I would change is to make the toe strap a little wider and conforming. So you could go over the top or cap it out. I thought about seeing if I could retrofit my Rome Targa toe straps onto them. But I have been really impressed with the light rails and I honestly like them as much as any of my other bindings.


----------



## SPAZ

i'm going to get next years never summer revolver-r and some flux super titans? can i get a cookie for that?


----------



## The Chairman

SPAZ said:


> i'm going to get next years never summer revolver-r and some flux super titans? can i get a cookie for that?


Sure... Our cookies are all hand made using only the finest ingredients. Pressed and cooked at 200 degrees for 15 minutes, no more no less. We have a custom die cookie cutter in the shape of little eagles.


----------



## SPAZ

sick. B-)
10char


----------



## HUNT24/7

I'll be slapping these on a 2011 Legacy as soon as I can get one, it's been 10 years since I've been on the mountain, can't wait to ride the NS:cheeky4:


----------



## The Chairman

HUNT24/7 said:


> I'll be slapping these on a 2011 Legacy as soon as I can get one, it's been 10 years since I've been on the mountain, can't wait to ride the NS:cheeky4:


Welcome back HUNT24/7! Our RC will be like going from manuel to power steering compared to what you were riding 10 years ago. Coupled with those Rome bindings will be a state of the art package!


----------



## The Chairman

SPAZ said:


> sick. B-)
> 10char


Seriously, you'll love the Flux bindings. I always tell people they're like the NS of bindings. They've focused on one product for 18 years, have one of the lowest return rates in the industry and amazing fit and performance. I have a pair of feedbacks from 3 years ago and never replaced a part. The ankle strap is super comfy and the best true toe cap on the market( it doesn't slip). Paired with our Revolver it's gonna be siiiick! They have a new binding the DS 45 that looks really good and comes in a Luminous Violet that would match up great with our new Revolver or the 2010/11 RK30 in Purple w/bright green would look amazing.


----------



## B.Gilly

Vman said:


> Seriously, you'll love the Flux bindings. I always tell people they're like the NS of bindings. They've focused on one product for 18 years, have one of the lowest return rates in the industry and amazing fit and performance. I have a pair of feedbacks from 3 years ago and never replaced a part. The ankle strap is super comfy and the best true toe cap on the market( it doesn't slip). Paired with our Revolver it's gonna be siiiick! They have a new binding the DS 45 that looks really good and comes in a Luminous Violet that would match up great with our new Revolver or the 2010/11 RK30 in Purple w/bright green would look amazing.


Actually getting a pair of their SR15 just to match up with an evo(and a few other park style boards I want to try out) to see how that combo works out. The revamps on their line should make a good change with the addition of AVP on their SF45 DS45 DMCC models. Will have the 2010/11 feedbacks on my heritage for next season also.


----------



## The Chairman

B.Gilly said:


> Actually getting a pair of their SR15 just to match up with an evo(and a few other park style boards I want to try out) to see how that combo works out. The revamps on their line should make a good change with the addition of AVP on their SF45 DS45 DMCC models. Will have the 2010/11 feedbacks on my heritage for next season also.


Should be sweet.
Did the SF45 replace the Feedback? I love my Feedbacks but would like to try the new vibration pads and have always wanted to ride the Diamonds. I'm not sure if I want something that stiff but I'm more of a freerider. I actually have ridden a few runs on the urethane highbacks and liked them though. They felt super comfortable on my calf but didn't feel too soft on a hard heelside. I did like the way you can almost load the urethane up for a super lively feel. But something along the lines of the Feedback would always be my main binding. Your going to freak on the new Heritage, if you haven't ridden it already. We're blending our core with some lighter weight species and than modify the blocks by laminating hardwoods over the edge from the mounting area and out to the effective edge(for durability) and softer/flexible wood in the mid-section(for torsional control). This gives the new Heritage a super light, nimble underfoot feel for quick edge to edge response. While maintaining the strength, durability and solid feeling our boards have always had. Anyway we have good strength to weight ratio with the new cores.


----------



## B.Gilly

Vman said:


> Should be sweet.
> Did the SF45 replace the Feedback? I love my Feedbacks but would like to try the new vibration pads and have always wanted to ride the Diamonds. I'm not sure if I want something that stiff but I'm more of a freerider. I actually have ridden a few runs on the urethane highbacks and liked them though. They felt super comfortable on my calf but didn't feel too soft on a hard heelside. I did like the way you can almost load the urethane up for a super lively feel. But something along the lines of the Feedback would always be my main binding. Your going to freak on the new Heritage, if you haven't ridden it already. We're blending our core with some lighter weight species and than modify the blocks by laminating hardwoods over the edge from the mounting area and out to the effective edge(for durability) and softer/flexible wood in the mid-section(for torsional control). This gives the new Heritage a super light, nimble underfoot feel for quick edge to edge response. While maintaining the strength, durability and solid feeling our boards have always had. Anyway we have good strength to weight ratio with the new cores.


The SF45 is the new feedback the DS45 is the new Distortions and the DMCC is the Super diamonds. These names are on the boxes that the bindings come in think it was just their inventory codes for their bindings. I did get to test the Purple colored Rk and a few other at the end of my season, and even thought they changed the profile on the toe cap( made them convertible by making them just a little less bulky) they are still the best toe caps in my mind.


----------



## cold gold kb

nice sl set up there!!!!! iam waiting on my 2011 sl to come today, i have flux 2010 feedbacks in white,have to wait later this year for 2011 flux, as i cant get them overseas yet until august this year but we get the boards earlier heheheh..


----------



## fattrav

My SL and my rather worn Rossi Decoy. Sorry about the picture quality, its off of my phone.


----------



## davenkaopua

Can you share any more info on the heritage. Am interested in this deck. Please convince me on why I should pull the trigger on getting this board. Thanks.


----------



## The Chairman

davenkaopua said:


> Can you share any more info on the heritage. Am interested in this deck. Please convince me on why I should pull the trigger on getting this board. Thanks.


Hey Dave,

Sorry for the late reply. Happy to share my thoughts. The new 2010/11 Heritage has the same dampening as the previous model for stability at speed, but is a little softer in mid-section for freestyle mobility and torsion control. We achieve this by placing carbon X's underneath the mounting area to stiffen the board right where you need it. This gives you a lot of power for carving but keeps the tip and tail softer to absorb contours in snow, riding bumps and float in low angle pow/tight trees. Also we have blended our traditional core with some lighter weight wood species to give a real light, nimble ride without compromising any of our durability and solid feel. It’s deeper Vario sidecut make edge-to-edge transition incredibly smooth and an incredible carve. Featuring our new Carbonium top-sheet, a super tech looking textured material that is highly scratch and chip resistant. It also provides some grip working like a built in stomp pad. If your looking for a powerful all mountain freestyle board that leans a little more toward freeriding than park the Heritage would be a great choice.


----------



## The Chairman

fattrav said:


> My SL and my rather worn Rossi Decoy. Sorry about the picture quality, its off of my phone.


I love the white SL. We did our first proto RC boards in white and wanted to replicate that. Looks super clean/classic with the black CO2 bindings.

Thanks for putting the picture up and the support in NZ!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Vman said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Happy to share my thoughts. The new 2010/11 Heritage has the same dampening as the previous model for stability at speed, but is a little softer in mid-section for freestyle mobility and torsion control. We achieve this by placing carbon X's underneath the mounting area to stiffen the board right where you need it. This gives you a lot of power for carving but keeps the tip and tail softer to absorb contours in snow, riding bumps and float in low angle pow/tight trees. Also we have blended our traditional core with some lighter weight wood species to give a real light, nimble ride without compromising any of our durability and solid feel. It’s deeper Vario sidecut make edge-to-edge transition incredibly smooth and an incredible carve. Featuring our new Carbonium top-sheet, a super tech looking textured material that is highly scratch and chip resistant. It also provides some grip working like a built in stomp pad. If your looking for a powerful all mountain freestyle board that leans a little more toward freeriding than park the Heritage would be a great choice.


Great description, and why I already have one on order! I have a feeling it'll singlehandedly replace both my 2010 Heritage-R and SLR. I'll be rocking it w/my 2010 Flux Feedbacks, unless I can get my hands on the 2011 SF45.


----------



## lisevolution

Lol, Vince has me torn between the Heritage and the Legacy for next season... I was so set on the Legacy but I think I'm leaning more towards the Heritage now. I generally do more free-riding than anything but I wanted a softer more playful board than my Rome Flag but still something that can handle whatever I throw at it. It's gonna be a tough decision come Oct/Nov!


----------



## The Chairman

Triple8Sol said:


> Great description, and why I already have one on order! I have a feeling it'll singlehandedly replace both my 2010 Heritage-R and SLR. I'll be rocking it w/my 2010 Flux Feedbacks, unless I can get my hands on the 2011 SF45.


Thanks. It did that for me. I wasn't riding the SL after I got my hands on the new Heritage. I love the Feedbacks as well, but B.Gilly has me intrigued about the less bulky and more conforming toe straps on the 2011 Flux. Like you unless I can get my hands on the SD45 I'll be on the Feedback's for another season.


----------



## The Chairman

lisevolution said:


> Lol, Vince has me torn between the Heritage and the Legacy for next season... I was so set on the Legacy but I think I'm leaning more towards the Heritage now. I generally do more free-riding than anything but I wanted a softer more playful board than my Rome Flag but still something that can handle whatever I throw at it. It's gonna be a tough decision come Oct/Nov!


Check this outReview: ’10-’11 Heritage X  JT offers some good insight on the advantages of one over the other. It sounds like you won't be the only one with this delima, same for people deciding between the Raptor and F1.


----------



## lisevolution

Vman said:


> Check this outReview: ’10-’11 Heritage X  JT offers some good insight on the advantages of one over the other. It sounds like you won't be the only one with this delima, same for people deciding between the Raptor and F1.


Lol, Vince I'm Evan on that review! I think it's going to be the Heritage at the end of the day... I just want to get my hands on both at least in store before I make the decision. Unfortunately I don't think you guys have any early season east coast demo's set up. I'm going to have to hope one of the local dealers has them both in stock for me to compare. I'm completely in love with the top sheet on the Heritage and I like the fact you made the sidecut aggressive so turns are quicker especially in the trees. Here on the east the trees tend to be very tight and I'm 6'3 260 so I need all the help I can get maneuvering in the tight spaces!


----------



## Mirage

What size do you think you are going to get lisevolution? I just bought the Heritage X 163. Hoping I picked the correct size.


----------



## lisevolution

I'll probably go 166 because I do more freeriding and cruising at this point than anything but if I go Legacy I might get the 163. I haven't ridden a board that short in a while now though so we'll see. I'm more concerned about going that short based on the fact I'm at 260 right now and probably won't get much lighter than that in the near future. I used to be in the 225-235 range and I was riding a 164 then.


----------



## comclovin

If it's any help with sizing, I'm about 6'3" and averaging between 260-265lbs right now. I took out the 159 Heritage X and didn't feel any problems with that sizing. That being said, I think I'll probably size up to 163 Heritage X for my Heritage this season. My Legacy is a 166, and my Titan Tx is a 169, so most of my boards are generally bigger, but I've been playing with coming down in sizes a bit, especially being a bigger guy, gives me more to write about.  The Heritage really is a blast to ride, a whole new beast this year, in a good way!


----------



## fattrav

Vman said:


> I love the white SL. We did our first proto RC boards in white and wanted to replicate that. Looks super clean/classic with the black CO2 bindings.
> 
> Thanks for putting the picture up and the support in NZ!


No worries Vman. You're right, the graphic looks super clean, and from far away, almost boring until you get up close and see that its not just a black on white, its alot of different greys and black. 

I was up the mountain all last week, but there was less than a metre of snow and alot of unavoidable rocks (seperated my edge from the top sheet on my rossi -now officially in retirement). Havent used the Sl yet and wont until there is another metre or so on the mountain.


----------



## lisevolution

comclovin said:


> If it's any help with sizing, I'm about 6'3" and averaging between 260-265lbs right now. I took out the 159 Heritage X and didn't feel any problems with that sizing. That being said, I think I'll probably size up to 163 Heritage X for my Heritage this season. My Legacy is a 166, and my Titan Tx is a 169, so most of my boards are generally bigger, but I've been playing with coming down in sizes a bit, especially being a bigger guy, gives me more to write about.  The Heritage really is a blast to ride, a whole new beast this year, in a good way!


Interesting... so maybe I'll go with a 163 then instead of the 166... I'm just concerned about dropping down 5cm from my 168 Flag and getting used to riding a stick that short. You're about the same size as me and from what I've read on your blog we seem to ride the same way. I guess I should consider the fact I have a 168 already in the quiver so it would probably make sense to go for a shorter board even as an every day. For hear on the east coast I definitely don't need the extra length but for the west coast trips I always like having it. 

Oh FYI props on the blog, I love seeing a blog written by a Clydesdale like myself since all the others are totally focussed on the average person rider.


----------



## Guest

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> not the best pic since it was taken on my phone but good enough to get the idea.


What kind of riding do you like Gilly, and what'd you think of the Titans?

I'm pondering getting that setup in a 2011 version
___________________
watch free movies online


----------



## B.Gilly

^^^Spammers getting smarter?


----------



## SPAZ

hahahahahaha


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

macrylinda said:


> What kind of riding do you like Gilly, and what'd you think of the Titans?
> 
> I'm pondering getting that setup in a 2011 version
> ___________________
> watch free movies online


 howd he know my real name is gilbert!


----------



## jeremy86

Vman said:


> Hey NS fans! Check out the owner of Never Summer, Tracey Canaday's new 2010/11 SL with next years Flux RK30 bindings!!! We want to see your set up featuring a Never Summer deck. If it's steezy, dirty, rad, or just plain kills it we want to see! All entries will be judged by our expert interns and the winner will get hooked up with a Never Summer Swag Pack featuring T-shirt, hoodie, and a sticker pack. They contest goes until June 19th so get those photos in!


Lol, I am about to get the same setup but with an evo. The board is on the way, will pick up the bindings in a week or so.

How is the flux? is it much better than the rome 390/390 boss? deciding between the two but leaning towards the flux, I only been hearing great things about them.


----------



## cubes

Here's a cell phone shot of my Heritage straight out of thewrapper humping a pair of skis with 09 K2 Autos on some Australian spring snow, looking at getting some 11 K2 Auto Drones or 11 teal Auto Uprises.








[/IMG]

Here is another one post coitus, sans cigarette.


----------



## cubes

sorry about the size, used tinypic to upload but forgot to resize.


----------



## The Chairman

Hey Cubes,

So good to see a Heritage on snow again! Can't wait to get my shred on.

Thanks for the support down under, mate!


----------



## cubes

Yeah it was a cool ride, my first foray into reverse camber not taking into account zero camber.I renamed my board the "Crud Buster" on its first run through the mixed Ausie Spring conditions, also very cabable for freestyle doing backside 360 "Power Butters" flicking me around on the final swith frontside rotation. A little damp from what I am used to for a hard charging Freestyle/Feeride but it is freeriding that I got it for and the finish, construction and performance delivers on all fronts more than making up for a minor preference to bit less dampness and more liveliness, should also look intan SL. I will try to get some more on snow action shots this weekend.


----------



## Scratch

I'll Play. Bindings are off for the summer

EVO-R



















Silver Ride SPI bindings


----------



## jimster716

Scratch, interesting combo...SPi's are a stiff binding for the Evo. How do you like that combo?


----------



## Scratch

I works good. I'm only in the park 20% of the time, and I like the extra suport for the speed and rough icey stuff. I have always used soft freestyle boards for all mountain with stiffer bindings to make up for control.


----------



## jstumpf

Vman said:


> Hello shred heads! Even though I'm not eligible to win the contest, I wanted to share with you my Never Summer Custom Summit Split Board aka "My Precious" (TOP). Mounted atop this beautiful board are the new Voile Light Rail bindings. Also featured below is my Carbonium Heritage "Colorado Slayer"(BOTTOM)setup with Flux Feedback bindings! Notice on the Summit how seamless the inside edges are! Also take a look at the modern tech finished texture that the Carbonium top sheet gives off on the Heritage. So fresh, so clean!
> View attachment 3496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497


Vman,

The Summit Split is beautiful! One of the nicest looking boards in the business. How far is the stance setback on that?


----------



## The Chairman

jstumpf said:


> Vman,
> 
> The Summit Split is beautiful! One of the nicest looking boards in the business. How far is the stance setback on that?


Thanks! That graphic really stands out the carbonium material. We did some boards for Mountai Gear and the 160 was one of the most beautiful boards I've seen split or conventional. http://http://www.mountaingear.com/pages/product/product.asp/imanf/Never+Summer/idesc/Summit+Splitboard+Snowboard/Store/MG/item/223528/N/1178%204294966926

The Summit's are 1.625" set back on the effective edge. Eventually we'll be doing a split for version of our Heritage model, with a .5" set back.


----------



## Jay29

Vman..I got the girlfriend on board!


----------



## Click Here

Kinda of a necro but I though i'd show it off.


----------



## Altephor

2010 Evo-R w/ Union Forces


----------



## stani

Here's mine

2011 Evo with 2011 390 boss
2010 SL with 2009 targas


----------



## garavac

here...not 2011 but cant wait to ride it...


----------



## B.Gilly

Updated to my current set up since I finally put it together.

2011 Heritage with 2011 SF45 and 2011 Celsius Cirrus double BOA


----------



## bernersick

new addition: 151 evo /w flow nxt-at se










my evos!:


----------



## Milo303

Awesome Berner


----------



## CrookedMouth

Just picked this up a few weeks ago. Can we get some snow please? 
159 Heritage X
10/11 Union Force L/XL


----------



## skip11

Sick Evos man!


----------



## jeri534

CO/PNW love


----------



## hkalien

jeri534 said:


> CO/PNW love


Man i love the new topsheet on the NS board. Too bad the SL doesnt have that


----------



## SPAZ

Just got it today!
2011 Revolver with 2011 Fluz RK30's 
The factory labels are still on her, too!


----------



## ecks

B.Gilly said:


> Updated to my current set up since I finally put it together.
> 
> 2011 Heritage with 2011 SF45 and 2011 Celsius Cirrus double BOA


:thumbsup: There can never be too many Heritage boards on this forum

Up close and personal:


----------



## Zany

Sick sticks guys. NS boards got a lot of popularity here..which i understand, but didnt expected that that i'll see 3 of them on Stubai glacier in Alps today. So 5 NS board ripped Stubai today ( included mine and my bros evo). Was fun when we saw each other in liftline..nobody expected that somebody else could have NS board in this area. But still me and my bro are the only one who own NS board in our country


----------



## eppeokst

Revolver with Legacy


----------



## Triple8Sol

Alright, guess I'll play too! Pre-ordered my 2011 Heritage 158 way back in May, after falling in love with the 2010 SL-R and Heritage-R I had last season. Running it with my 2010 Flux Feedback binders. Look closely at the 1st pic....wait for it....




















As I mentioned back in post #52, I sold the 2010 Evo-R and picked up a 2010 Heritage-R towards the end of last season. Just sold both of them though.


----------



## Tygris

This thread is great...


----------



## ecks

Tygris said:


> This thread is great...


Thats a sick setup. The white/wood grain SF45s looks awesome.


----------



## Jay29

Tygris said:


> This thread is great...


Sick setup!!!Sweet dog too!


----------



## waketoboard

agreed - i love that white topsheet. Is the bottom green or black?


----------



## FDokinawa

NeverSummer Premier F1 with Rome Targa bindings..


----------



## Tygris

Thanks, the dog IS awesome. Loves the snow more than me. As for the board, the bottom is Green with Black lettering... by the way, that premier F1 is sick with the white Targas :thumbsup:


----------



## paul07ss

...................


----------



## jimster716

paul07ss said:


>


*SIIIIICCCKKKKK!!!!*


----------



## HUNT24/7

Well, I took the plunge today & ordered me a white 159 Legacy from NS. Should be here next week!!!


HUNT24/7 said:


> I'll be slapping these on a 2011 Legacy as soon as I can get one, it's been 10 years since I've been on the mountain, can't wait to ride the NS:cheeky4:


----------



## Scott2288

FDokinawa said:


> NeverSummer Premier F1 with Rome Targa bindings..


I might be seeing things, but are the bindings backwards on that?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Ahahahaha...you're right, he does have them backwards.


----------



## ecks

Triple8Sol said:


> Ahahahaha...you're right, he does have them backwards.


Everyone has been doing that lately....

I guess everyone loses their mind when they get new gear


----------



## gnarbiscuits

158 Heritage w/ black frankenForces


----------



## FDokinawa

Scott2288 said:


> I might be seeing things, but are the bindings backwards on that?


I live in Japan.. we drive on the other side of the road and slope.. 



I just quickly threw them on for some pics.. they are on correctly now.


----------



## Scott2288

FDokinawa said:


> I live in Japan.. we drive on the other side of the road and slope..
> 
> 
> 
> I just quickly threw them on for some pics.. they are on correctly now.


hahah that explains it :laugh:


----------



## paul07ss

...............


----------



## pmetz

All blacks probably would look better. Shops/Online are carrying them now it looks like. Killer setup though. I just got the same setup, however I got the white deck and it goes well with the black/white bosses


----------



## Boat Shredder

gnarbiscuits said:


> 158 Heritage w/ black frankenForces


THIS

is 

DOPE


----------



## paul07ss

pmetz said:


> All blacks probably would look better. Shops/Online are carrying them now it looks like. Killer setup though. I just got the same setup, however I got the white deck and it goes well with the black/white bosses


just returned for the black/acid targas.. pics next week


----------



## songa

i got the same board with all black union forces. i think they look real classy...i think the all black romes woudl look dope on them too.


----------



## paul07ss

2011 NS Legacy / 2011 Rome Targa's


----------



## gnarbiscuits

paul07ss said:


> 2011 NS Legacy / 2011 Rome Targa's


Sick setup


----------



## gnarbiscuits

Boat Shredder said:


> THIS
> 
> is
> 
> DOPE


Thanks! I diggit


----------



## stani

paul07ss said:


> 2011 NS Legacy / 2011 Rome Targa's


This s awesome wish I had these targas


----------



## HUNT24/7

Well, I finally picked my board up today, Legacy 159 with Targa bindings.

I'm shit my pants excited to try it out!!!








Mine & my daughters boards all ready to go!


----------



## gnarbiscuits

Nice setup HUNT. Your daughter's stance is ducked out!! Those angles look pretty gnarley on your new legacy. What are you rocking?


----------



## HUNT24/7

Yeah, I just stuck both sets of bindings on for picture time, I'll get them set where I want them on my first trip to the mtn.


----------



## gnarbiscuits

Oh right on. I thought something looked amiss lol


----------



## TBC

09 SL-R with Burton Customs. I've since removed the Customs so I can throw em on my brand new 2010 SL-R. 

I had a set of Ride LX's on my previous Option Sig board. Those were heavy bindings!! These Customs are much lighter.


----------



## jas_kidd32

I'm set to get a NS SL this year. What bindings do you guys recommend? I do 50/50 park and groomers. From what I've seen, most people are pairing them with stiffer bindings like Targa's. I use Cartels now and think they are pretty stiff and uncomfortable.

I was thinking of getting 390 Boss's for them. What do you reckon?


----------



## BrandonB

bernersick said:


> new addition: 151 evo /w flow nxt-at se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my evos!:


What year is the black evo on the right i have the same board but my base looks like you white one on the left


----------



## ek3

NICE!
How is the base holding up on the '11 evo?
Any differences like weight from the previous years?


----------



## StarCommand

I added another child to my Never Summer family last month. Picked up last year's(?) Pandora for cheap. Love it. Just hooked up both my ladies with new Union bindings--Forces for the Infinity, Flites for the Pandora. I adore Never Summer.


















Excuse the mess in this one.


----------



## leifgren

*158 Heritage w/ CO2s*

Here's my 158 Heritage w/ 2011 Burton CO2s. I can't wait to break it in at Mammoth next week.


----------



## Failed_God

10/11 Heritage X 163 with 09/10 K2 Indy Bindings.








Ge to test it out tomorrow cant wait.


----------



## LanaLou212

*2011 NS Legacy - My First Board*

This is my first board and I had help selecting it from my brother. I am a woman - but 6' tall and heavy... so I had to get a man's board. I also have the Flux DS45 2010 bindings. I am trying it out on Tuesday!


----------



## little devil




----------



## ScBlack

Raptor with Union Force MC




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Leo

little devil said:


>


Did you do a custom sticker job or did it come like that? Because that is some sick work if you cut two stickers like that.


----------



## Milo303

I agree.... I'm not a sticker on my board kinda guy but I would totally rock that


----------



## skip11

sick diecut man!


----------



## FuzzWuzz

NS Legacy with Ride Contraband


----------



## little devil

Leo said:


> Did you do a custom sticker job or did it come like that? Because that is some sick work if you cut two stickers like that.


I made them out of 2. It was a pain to re apply after they'd been cut up and put back together.










But I thought they'd make the targas look a little cleaner on the board.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## -ND4SPD-

*Heritage 155
Flow Fives
Celsius Cirrus*


























*Check That ^^^ Reverse Camber Yo!*


----------



## --bigtime--

FuzzWuzz said:


> NS Legacy with Ride Contraband


So clean!
Def love that set up. And I'm amped on my '09/'10 contras. How you liking the wedgie? You ride it with a 4.0 yet?


----------



## justdust

F1 w/Solomon bindings


----------



## FuzzWuzz

Honestly, I don't directly notice the wedgie (only the 2.5) but its a really comfy binding, no pressure points and a bomb tight hold. Overall its a comfy ride...maybe because of the wedgie aswell, who knows.


----------



## The Chairman

FuzzWuzz said:


> NS Legacy with Ride Contraband


Your Legacy looks so clean! Awesome set up.


----------



## The Chairman

little devil said:


> I made them out of 2. It was a pain to re apply after they'd been cut up and put back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I thought they'd make the targas look a little cleaner on the board.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.


Love it! If we did a another contest you would be in the running again. What a sick match, both ascetically and performance wise. Nice job on the two face sticker as well.


----------



## Leo

Hey VMan, if you attend the on snow demos and see our buyer from snowboards.net... CONVINCE HER TO CARRY NS snowboards. We already carry your longboards. 

Will you guys be at the Boyne test fest in Michigan next month? I think I saw you guys there last year.


----------



## The Chairman

Leo said:


> Hey VMan, if you attend the on snow demos and see our buyer from snowboards.net... CONVINCE HER TO CARRY NS snowboards. We already carry your longboards.
> 
> Will you guys be at the Boyne test fest in Michigan next month? I think I saw you guys there last year.


Hey Leo, I'll look for her.

We have done the Boyne test fest in the past. The guys liked it alot said it's a rad place. The hotel even had a wave pool. Unfortunately we won't be there this year. My sales manager said we would definitely consider it for next season. Sorry.


----------



## Leo

Vman said:


> Hey Leo, I'll look for her.
> 
> We have done the Boyne test fest in the past. The guys liked it alot said it's a rad place. The hotel even had a wave pool. Unfortunately we won't be there this year. My sales manager said we would definitely consider it for next season. Sorry.


Awww... I had this plan to demo your boards even if we don't pick them up this year. Oh well. I think she's on the verge of picking your snowboards up though. I've kind of been talking about you guys for the past year now haha. You can certainly thank these forums for that though. So many supporters. I've become one and I haven't even demoed any of your stuff yet :laugh:


----------



## WHOisDAN

My contribution 

2011 Never Summer SL
2011 Never Summer Evo
2011 Never Summer Infinity


----------



## ToKwik

22 years of technology side by side.

Finally got everything squared away and the bindings basically setup. Many thanks to those that helped with my questions.

Couple more tweaks to the Targas and some fresh wax and will test it out next weekend at Steamboat.

My apologies for the really crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## pcdawg

Dont think i posted my set-up yet. 

Still a newbie but having great fun with this board.

151 NS SL with Rome Arsenals


----------



## jeremy86




----------



## Triple8Sol

Can't wait to try it out! 2011 Never Summer Raptor with my 2011 Flux DMCC. Keeps with the FA/22 stealth look.


----------



## snowjab

Sick set up triple.. Fk-n ninja


----------



## snowjab

Im headed up to EVO in seattle and dropping down some duckets on new board. I need me a NS and some NSA


----------



## Leo

Triple: That setup is sooooooo clean. It's nice to see some straight black once in a while amongst all these bright colors


----------



## ScBlack

Triple8Sol said:


> Can't wait to try it out! 2011 Never Summer Raptor with my 2011 Flux DMCC. Keeps with the FA/22 stealth look.


You should write a review on the Raptor after. Since you're also a big Bataleon fan, I want to hear what you think as the difference. I cam from The Jam and so far it's taking a little bit of adjustment to ride the Raptor.


----------



## Droid Axiom

2011 NS 161 REVOLVER with 2011 CYAN UNION FORCES


----------



## jas_kidd32

Here's my SL + SL combo. I can't wait to ride it.


Snowboard 001 by Kenzki, on Flickr


Snowboard 002 by Kenzki, on Flickr


Snowboard 003 by Kenzki, on Flickr


----------



## ScBlack

Nice looking Union Force SL..I was gonna get another pair of my board this season, until I saw the ones for 2012 season, re-design base plate..etc, probably gonna hold out until then


----------



## Leo

Never Summer boards deserve so much better than Union bindings


----------



## david_z

Leo now you're just trolling!


----------



## Leo

david_z said:


> Leo now you're just trolling!


Alright, alright... I'll stop it 

Call it a little payback for all the ruined Flow threads.


----------



## jas_kidd32

Oh now I'm just offended. Surely it's not coincidental that the board and binding are both called SL. It could be a match made in heaven. Now, to wait for another 5 freakin months before it starts snowing here in Australia.



Leo said:


> Never Summer boards deserve so much better than Union bindings


----------



## Leo

jas_kidd32 said:


> Oh now I'm just offended. Surely it's not coincidental that the board and binding are both called SL. It could be a match made in heaven. Now, to wait for another 5 freakin months before it starts snowing here in Australia.


It is coincidental and aren't they actually called the "Force SL"? Union actually goes with Capita.

Anyway, just giving you guys a hard time lol. Looks sick!


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Leo said:


> Never Summer boards deserve so much better than Union bindings


True story.


----------



## Jay29

The girlfriends Pandora w/K2 bindings.


----------



## Magnum626

Sorry for the crappy photo. Had my bindings off when I came back from Killington last week.


----------



## Leo

@Magnum

I love how you have the two NS boards in the plastic, but have the other two exposed :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnum626

lol, well we had 4 people in the car and 6 boards with one board in the outback wagon. I didn't wanna get my freshly waxed boards contaminated. :laugh:

To be fair I left the sierrascope at home and that's my old Custom on the bottom.


----------



## crispy5

Here's an old pic of my old SL with Union Force DLX:


----------



## jas_kidd32

crispy5 said:


> Here's an old pic of my old SL with Union Force DLX:


You wouldn't happen to be Filipino, are you? That sun looks familiar.


----------



## SHREDDER97

crispy5 said:


> Here's an old pic of my old SL with Union Force DLX:


nice grass!


----------



## Magnum626

jas_kidd32 said:


> You wouldn't happen to be Filipino, are you? That sun looks familiar.


Yup looks like a filipino sun to me.


----------



## crispy5

jas_kidd32 said:


> You wouldn't happen to be Filipino, are you? That sun looks familiar.


Yup, Fil-Am with a small pinch of Chinese. Good eye!


----------



## Leo

crispy5 said:


> Yup, Fil-Am with a small pinch of Chinese. Good eye!


You Filipinos and your flag. I saw this one guy who had a huge Filipino flag decal on the hood of his car and more Filipino stuff on the windshields and ornaments on his dash. lol

I'm married to a Filipino by the way. She's from Loaog


----------



## B.Gilly

Set it up till I am able to get my hands on some Flux DMCC-lights.


----------



## Magnum626

Leo said:


> You Filipinos and your flag. I saw this one guy who had a huge Filipino flag decal on the hood of his car and more Filipino stuff on the windshields and ornaments on his dash. lol
> 
> I'm married to a Filipino by the way. She's from Loaog


LOL...you're married to a Filipina by the way.. not a Filipino, otherwise she'd be a dude. 

I don't have any of those flags or suns on me, on my car, or bikes. I feel non-Filipino now...lol


----------



## cjs2002

B.Gilly said:


> Set it up till I am able to get my hands on some Flux DMCC-lights.


how did you get hooked up with the assorted flux binding straps? i assume you didn't buy 2 pairs...very interested!


----------



## LanaLou212

*I need to sell...*

A Never Summer Legacy 2010/11 174 and Flux DS45 (pink and lime) bindings... Contact me to make an offer on either one. I bought the wrong stuff to learn on and as "pretty" as it is - it is sitting in the corner of my room. Rode for 1/2 hour very lightly.


----------



## randyfloyd

*Evo and Premier*

Took the evo out for the first run yesterday...


----------



## arsenic0

Hey Vince, when do your new boards start to typically come out? Im interested to see what you guys do with the next years Heritage, i regret not buying it this year after demo/reviewing it on here last year for you guys...but its so late into the season now i dont really want to get "last" years model at MSRP when the new ones cant be more than a few months out...never mind the fact finding one is impossible 

I hope you keep the Carbonium carbon fiber look for the topsheet, god was that gorgeous 

Judging by this thread from last year it seems they are in production and out the door by April/May? I need to know when to start hounding my local shops or looking online so i dont miss out again.


----------



## Smokehaus

I was told by NS themselves that the proto will be released in september, and I will go ahead and assume the other boards will be released at the same time.


----------



## jyuen

I really want this board! ZOMG...
but damn.. my i have the union contacts (Cyan, teal, pink) colourway lol... hurray for uber clash. at least the board will match my orange backpack if nothing else.


----------



## slml

Hey, wondering if anyone set up their never summer evo with the rome 390 boss? Just got the bindings today, and looking for input on ways to set it up. I.e. what ur experiences were with the canting, and angles etc. And what your preferences or what felt better for freestyle riding, vs cruising etc. Thanks fellow shredders!!


----------



## SPAZ

I think it was pretty cool when I was at mt. snow wednesday that I ran into a couple people that worked there and were riding evos/revolvers. With both of them I had some conversations of substance, and the shop guy I talked with told me how awesome forces are on them- I'll definitely have to look into them for next season!


----------



## The Chairman

arsenic0 said:


> Hey Vince, when do your new boards start to typically come out? Im interested to see what you guys do with the next years Heritage, i regret not buying it this year after demo/reviewing it on here last year for you guys...but its so late into the season now i dont really want to get "last" years model at MSRP when the new ones cant be more than a few months out...never mind the fact finding one is impossible
> 
> I hope you keep the Carbonium carbon fiber look for the topsheet, god was that gorgeous
> 
> Judging by this thread from last year it seems they are in production and out the door by April/May? I need to know when to start hounding my local shops or looking online so i dont miss out again.


Hey John,

We generally start shipping to our dealers in August. Most their ship dates are for a Sept. to Oct. delivery.

We've added two new boards to our Carbonium Series, the Proto CT(Carbonium Twin) and the SL Split. The Raptor is almost all black carbonium with a really subtle smoke graphic in the mid-section. It looks really stealth.

Good to hear from you, hope you've been having a kick ass season


----------



## arsenic0

Thanks, yea its been a bad January of rain but the last few weeks of solid deep dry snow which we never get is nice.
Someone on the Review forum already posted that they acquired a 2012 Heritage, so i was a bit confused if it was available or not for purchase somewhere yet or if its a demo/review board.


----------



## hhaidar

This is my quiver killer. 2011 Evo 155 with Cartels. I teach/ride EVERYTHING on this board. Bumps, park, trees, steeps, carving, and plenty of first timers. My favorite thing is when I let someone who hasn't ridden an evo or NS take it for a run. There is always a look of shock, love, and "i don't want to give it back." The board has turned a few heads for sure.


----------

